# My new-to-me Driftbreaker 1032



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Picked up a new Driftbreaker - electric start 10hp Tecumseh, 32" path, 14" impeller, 5 speed Peerless 700. Lots of surface rust, but it starts right up, runs great, drives, seems like everything works fine - even the headlight works ( I love lights on power equipment!). The cable for the chute angle is broken, and I'd love to find an operator manual. Kiss4aFrog - you sent me a PDF years back for an older Driftbreaker that I had, this one is a 536.882702, I think that's the one that you sent me. If you, or anyone else can help me with a manual, or a cable, I'd sure appreciate it. Can't wait to blow some snow with this baby!


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Well, I'm having problems uploading pictures - it's almost 3am, so I'll work on it tomorrow. I don't know what the URL of my image is! What am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are trying to use the "insert image" button, the URL has to come from an external image host site.
you have to upload your photos first, outside of this forum, then get the URL from there..

You can also use the "drag and drop file upload" feature..
you simply do what it says..open the folder on your computer that contains the photo(s) you want..
then click and hold on one, drag it over to the "drag and drop" window in the forum, right under the message you are typing, and then the forum creates a thumbnail for you, that people can click on..
the result is something like this:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent this morning at about the same time 3am !! Hope it showed up in your email.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

They are a beast. I've rebuild one memorable one that was in sad shape when I got it. I do have a pdf of a manual if you pm me with an email, you're welcome to it. The cable is B&S 49551MA, not cheap but still available.


The one I did I had to touch almost every piece of the machine but when it was done it brought a good price.


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Got the pictures uploaded(with the help of sscotsman and my wife!) - thanks!


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sent this morning at about the same time 3am !! Hope it showed up in your email.


 Got it, thanks so much!


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> They are a beast. I've rebuild one memorable one that was in sad shape when I got it. I do have a pdf of a manual if you pm me with an email, you're welcome to it. The cable is B&S 49551MA, not cheap but still available.
> 
> 
> The one I did I had to touch almost every piece of the machine but when it was done it brought a good price.


Nice machine, HCBPH! I'm not sure how much I'm gonna do to this one - it's cool as can be, but it's overkill for my driveway. My Ariens ST824 and plow tractor do just fine, but - because monster snowblower! And yeah, I found a cable for 35 bucks, not sure if I want to put that into it, depending whether I keep it or not. I remember that you helped me with a transmission repair plate for the 700 on my old Driftbreaker - I didn't get a chance to check this one yet. Hopefully I won't need one this time!


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> If you are trying to use the "insert image" button, the URL has to come from an external image host site.
> you have to upload your photos first, outside of this forum, then get the URL from there..
> 
> You can also use the "drag and drop file upload" feature..
> ...



Got it squared away, thanks sscotsman!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

wildbill59 said:


> I'm not sure how much I'm gonna do to this one - it's cool as can be, but it's overkill for my driveway.


 
Or you can do what I did, the Searsasaurus started as a 10hp 32" 3 stage but didn't fit through the garage door. I happened to pick up a 26" parts machine from the same era. I swapped out the auger housing for the 32" (which was a direct replacement) and have been using it that way ever since. Nice and powerful and takes care of everything that's been thrown at it.


By the way, abrasive blasting is a good way IMO to clean up all that rust. It takes time but is worth the effort if you plan to keep it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

By the way, here's some shots of the before, during and after getting rid of some of the rust. If you do this, be sure to use some form of rust inhibitor or encapsulater in the process to stop any rust.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

man i love these things but i never come across them. they look like a mid evil torture device :devil:


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> By the way, here's some shots of the before, during and after getting rid of some of the rust. If you do this, be sure to use some form of rust inhibitor or encapsulater in the process to stop any rust.


Really nice work, HCBPH. And I remember reading your restoration write-up on the 32' to 26' conversion - another nice project.


----------



## wildbill59 (Dec 16, 2015)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> man i love these things but i never come across them. they look like a mid evil torture device :devil:


 You're right, Snowbelt - they do look like a medieval torture device! And I gotta tell you, moving it around without being able to unlock the axle is torture too! Hey - if you're willing to drive to Pittsburgh, this one might be available soon. It's so freakin' awesome, but it might be too much for my short driveway - just sayin'...


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> man i love these things but i never come across them. they look like a mid evil torture device :devil:


And built like a tank and heavy as heck. 2 best mods you can make to them if you find one with the plastic bushings is to change over to flanged bearings and the 2d one is to split the drive and auger control. Ironically I have the parts to do the split on the Searsasaurus but misplaced the 2d control handle somewhere. Hardest thing to find is another cable or adapt an auger cable.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> man i love these things but i never come across them. they look like a mid evil torture device :devil:





wildbill59 said:


> You're right, Snowbelt - they do look like a medieval torture device! And I gotta tell you, moving it around without being able to unlock the axle is torture too! Hey - if you're willing to drive to Pittsburgh, this one might be available soon. It's so freakin' awesome, but it might be too much for my short driveway - just sayin'...


Snowbelt, I'd be firing up your truck and heading out! Pittsburg is barely a cup of coffee away to an old truck driver like me. 135 miles to you 4 wheelers.


----------

